# Jake Paul vs. Nate Robinson fight results: YouTube star wins with brutal KO



## Denmark Mafia (Nov 28, 2020)

> Paul got to work early, knocking Robinson down two times in the first round. He knocked him down once more at the start of Round 2 before ultimately delivering the knockout blow. Robinson lay on the canvas for several minutes before eventually getting up.
> 
> With the win, Paul moves to 2-0 as a professional boxer. He won via TKO in his first fight and gets a KO in his second fight.
> 
> Paul said in the ring afterward that he's ready to take on someone else.





			https://www.sportingnews.com/us/boxing/news/jake-paul-nate-robinson-live-updates-results-highlights/15uqcjl6nis0w10z96fm26l6n1


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 28, 2020)

So Jake Paul is better than Logan Paul?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 28, 2020)

This was a thing?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 28, 2020)

kill niggers lmao


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Nov 28, 2020)

Josh boxing match when?


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Nov 28, 2020)

Cross posting from the Logan and Jake thread but here is a video with the fight that hasn't been taken down.


Autistic said:


> Anyone interested this Stream has the fight KO  at 5:50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Josh boxing match when?


would pay money to watch someone beat the shit out of Null


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 29, 2020)

I thought this was a joke thread with a boxer happening to have the same name as the Youtuber.

EDIT: original title was "Jake Paul knocks out jogger" or something along those lines.


----------



## Big Ruski (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh lord this was embarrassing, 2 decades of being an athlete and getting knocked out by a vlogger. Nigga going to be hearing "It's everyday bro" for the rest of his life. RIP


----------



## bocchan (Nov 29, 2020)

his ass should've stayed with the NBA


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Nov 29, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> I thought this was a joke thread with a boxer happening to have the same name as the Youtuber.


Youtube star fighting a former NBA player because reasons


----------



## Canned Bread (Nov 29, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Josh boxing match when?


We should set up a charity fight between Josh and Ethan Ralph. All profits will go towards DarkSydePhil's WWE Champions account.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Nov 29, 2020)

Canned Bread said:


> We should set up a charity fight between Josh and Ethan Ralph. All profits will go towards DarkSydePhil's WWE Champions account.



ALR and Chantal be the ring girls


----------



## the new ford bronco (Nov 29, 2020)

>jake paul is now a pro boxer with a 2-0 record
what the fuck


----------



## Captain Manning (Nov 29, 2020)

I dislike the Paul brothers, but I'm not gonna lie: That was pretty savage.

Might he be a better boxer than an e-celeb?


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 29, 2020)

Inb4 Jake challenges the judge to his eventual legal case to a round in the ring.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Nov 29, 2020)

Great White Hope 2!


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello Gordon said:


> Oh lord this was embarrassing, 2 decades of being an athlete and getting knocked out by a vlogger. Nigga going to be hearing "It's everyday bro" for the rest of his life. RIP


Training to play Basketball and training for boxing are two entirely different things. Take note of the 90% of former football players who decided to dip their fingers into MMA and got their shit pushed in from on offset.


----------



## Captain Manning (Nov 29, 2020)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Training to play Basketball and training for boxing are two entirely different things. Take note of the 90% of former football players who decided to dip their fingers into MMA and got their shit pushed in from on offset.


Hell, switching team sports doesn't often work out. I remember when Bo Jackson tried to play MLB.

Emphasis on _tried_.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Nov 29, 2020)

Thin skinned jannies changing title because this is a serious forum yikes.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Nov 29, 2020)

So, when is Jake Paul going to answer UFC fighter Justin Gaethje's challenge to his brother from last year (during the Beiber-Cruise publicity stunt)?


			https://twitter.com/Justin_Gaethje/status/1138213041571414027
		









						Justin Gaethje 🇺🇸 on Twitter: "I’ll fight the both of you at the sa…
					

archived 13 Jun 2019 03:53:26 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 30, 2020)

Youtube Vlogger who trains boxing fairly frequently lays out athlete who doesn't. Same story with that other guy he beat early this year. He lines up bums to beat in the first round. Got to hand it to him, it's a good grift.


5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> So, when is Jake Paul going to answer UFC fighter Justin Gaethje's challenge to his brother from last year (during the Beiber-Cruise publicity stunt)?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Justin_Gaethje/status/1138213041571414027
> ...


Never, he only fights giraffe legged bums.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Nov 30, 2020)

Can we get Jake Paul to finally finish Lowtax?


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 3, 2020)

imagine losing in a fight against jake paul, a youtube vlogger with no prior boxing experience other than maybe one other fight.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Feb 27, 2021)

Deadwaste said:


> imagine losing in a fight against jake paul, a youtube vlogger with no prior boxing experience other than maybe one other fight.


If something is more rigged than an US Election then it's boxing. 
I wonder how much they paid the nigger for taking the fall.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Feb 27, 2021)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> If something is more rigged than an US Election then it's boxing.
> I wonder how much they paid the nigger for taking the fall.


we're talking about a 5 foot 8 basketball manlet. It's not out of the realm of possibility that he just sucks at fighting.

Now the handpicking is absolutely rigged considering his next opponent is Ben Askren, a world class wrestler with absolutely no stand-up skill.


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 8, 2021)

James Tiberius Lurk said:


> Now the handpicking is absolutely rigged considering his next opponent is Ben Askren, a world class wrestler with absolutely no stand-up skill.


For reference.




He's an older man with a replaced hip. He couldn't pop him if he wanted to. Maybe he just clinches until this Jake gets tired, or goes fuck it and shoots a double leg.


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Mar 9, 2021)

I want Jake to fight CM Punk lmao


----------



## Cliff Booth (Apr 27, 2021)

Mayweather vs Logan Paul is on for June 6. I just can't get over the size difference. Even without having to cut weight and being semi-retired, I can't see Floyd weighing more than 170. For reference, Paul weighed 200 when he lost to KSI. Mayweather is an actual fucking boxer, unlike the other guys the Paul brothers have fought, but man 30 pounds is a huge gap not to mention the reach difference. I'd be infinitely more interested to see Jake Paul in this fight though, because he seems to be more serious than Logan about boxing.









						Mayweather-Paul scheduled for June 6 in Miami
					

Five-time world champion Floyd Mayweather will return to the ring to face YouTube sensation-turned-boxer Logan Paul at Hard Rock Stadium in Miami on June 6 on Showtime PPV and Fanmio, it was announced Tuesday night.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Apr 28, 2021)

Ralph Cifaretto said:


> Mayweather is an actual fucking boxer


If Mayweather doesn't hold back, he could easily murder Paul.


----------



## Cliff Booth (Apr 28, 2021)

Denmark Mafia said:


> If Mayweather doesn't hold back, he could easily murder Paul.


Totally agree. The one thing I worry about is that hyper successful athletes tend to favor an approach that works. Floyd would still win easily if he dances around the ring defensively and leaves it to the judges, but man, the people want to see him fuck this guy up. Hopefully his showmanship takes over.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 28, 2021)

Ralph Cifaretto said:


> Mayweather vs Logan Paul is on for June 6. I just can't get over the size difference. Even without having to cut weight and being semi-retired, I can't see Floyd weighing more than 170. For reference, Paul weighed 200 when he lost to KSI. Mayweather is an actual fucking boxer, unlike the other guys the Paul brothers have fought, but man 30 pounds is a huge gap not to mention the reach difference. I'd be infinitely more interested to see Jake Paul in this fight though, because he seems to be more serious than Logan about boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing McGregor hits harder than Paul and Floyd had no issues at all dealing with him.


----------



## gigglemilk (May 1, 2021)

all of the guys fights thus far seem like jokes honestly. As others have said hes just cherry picking elderly, damaged, or non sport relevant opponents. When is he going to fight a proper boxer? Not even saying hes bad per se, i dont know a thing about the sport(just enjoy watching these hyped up youtube era fights) but it would be nice to see a fight go more than 1 round with the exception of deji who didnt even train..


----------

